# Oxyuranus scutellatus



## longqi (Apr 7, 2013)

Just played with a Papuan taipan
Never again
Less than 3 metres but what an attitude
Cobras are easy
Most Aussie elapids not toooo bad either [although Im not keen on brownies at times]

This thing was like trying to hold a length of barbed wire running 240volts
Using hook and tail to start it was calm enough until I wanted it in a bag
Instead of trying to get away when I dropped it near ground level it
just turned straight back every time to have a go
[at nearly 3metres it didnt have to go far]

Only other snake I have played with and did as often that was a green mamba


----------



## yommy (Apr 7, 2013)

Pic's?


----------



## longqi (Apr 7, 2013)

Bit hard to take pics if you are by yourself?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 7, 2013)

longqi said:


> Bit hard to take pics if you are by yourself?



Especially by yourself with a Coastal Tai, or so I've heard!


----------



## Brodie (Apr 7, 2013)

Longqi, coastal taipans are the only snakes I'm scared of. I have always wanted to keep one but have yet to bite the bullet. I find quite a few wild ones though and they make ebs look like pussy cats. Far quicker, stronger mid body and always willing to have a crack at ya over and over. Their strikes are more accurate and they seem to learn things very quickly, a very intelligent snake. I would love to play with an O. s. canni, they look very pretty.


----------



## longqi (Apr 7, 2013)

This one is gorgeous but darker than most Ive seen

Owner is scared stiff of it. so asked me to bag it for him
Hooked it out of the viv ok
Soon as I tried to bag it it went crazy
Owner took off and probably still running
Never once looked like getting it in the bag
Nearly tagged 5 times and the strike range was scary big and even scarier fast
Know they are not spitters but had drops of venom all over me
Dont know how much they carry in the glands but it must be a fair bit
Viv door auto closed so had to use elbow to try to open it
Took far toooooo long

Adrenalin rush from hell, but not worth it


----------

